# Any bluegills bitin'?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Has anybody been catching any bluegills? Is there anything bitin' other then skeeters?

Hello? helloo?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was out there a couple of times this past week and the gills were spawning pretty heavy along the banks. the bass were also biting pretty good on topwater lures towards evening. ended up with 4 largemouths between 3 and 4 pounds and a couple nice smallies.


----------

